# Guaiac wood essential oil in CP



## ParadiseFarm (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if people have much experience with guaiac wood essential oil in CP soap. I made a 'bacon' (with lard and pink clay stripes) soap and was trying to get a sweet smoky blend. I used 3% of my oil weight for the blend which was made up of: 

47% guaiac wood
47% peru balsam
6% patchouli

I've now cut the soap and I can't smell the guaiac wood at all. I've got a really nice kind of hyacinth smell, it is really floral, really nice but not what I was hoping for. Has anyone got any tips for getting the smokiness to stick around?


----------

